# Vera44 wurde heute geehelicht



## Clovere (22. Sep. 2011)

Vera ( Vera44 ) hat heute am 22.09.2011 geheiratet   

von uns die besten Glückwünsche zur Vermählung. Mögen Dir und Werner noch viele gemeinsame glückliche Ehejahre beschert sein   2 

Elmar und Elke


----------



## Goldi2009 (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vera44 wurde heute geehelicht*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Hochzeit! :gratuliere Euch beiden alles Gute!


----------



## Dr.J (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vera44 wurde heute geehelicht*

Hallo Vera und Werner
Alles Liebe für eure gemeinsame Zukunft. :sekt​


----------



## Annett (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vera44 wurde heute geehelicht*

Hallo Vera, hallo Werner.

Die allerbesten Glückwünsche zur Hochzeit. Möge Eure Liebe nie vergehen, denn mit Ihr lässt sich alles erreichen. 

Hoffentlich war das Wetter ähnlich schön wie hier und Ihr hattet eine wunderschöne Feier.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vera44 wurde heute geehelicht*

:gratuliere 

:troet 

Ein schönes Datum, die 22 kann man sich sehr gut wegen der 11 merken 

Bei mir wars damals der 09.09.05.

Alles Gute und immer positiv denken und in schlechten Situationen immer kämpfen 

 foto sehen wollen


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vera44 wurde heute geehelicht*

Hallo Vera,
Dir und Deinem "Ehegespons" die allerbesten Wünsche zur Hochzeit!

 ​


----------



## Christine (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vera44 wurde heute geehelicht*

*Hallo Vera,

Dir und Deinem Werner :hochzeit1 
alles Liebe für Eure gemeinsame Zukunft!
*


----------



## inge50 (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vera44 wurde heute geehelicht*

Hallo Vera,

:gratuliere  

Weiterhin alles Gute für Eure gemeinsame Zukunft

Liebe Grüße
Inge


----------



## S.Reiner (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vera44 wurde heute geehelicht*

 Alles gute für die gemeinsame Zeit die euch bevorsteht:sekt2


----------



## guenter (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vera44 wurde heute geehelicht*

*Hallo Vera, hallo Werner,

auch ich wünsche euch alles, alles GUTE*


----------



## Springmaus (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vera44 wurde heute geehelicht*

_*Hallo


Alles Alles Gute      :gratuliere





:sekt:            :sekt:          :sekt:               :sekt:

:                :*_


----------



## Vera44 (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vera44 wurde heute geehelicht*

Elmar ( Clovere) Du Schlingel!

Hallo Ihr LIeben!

Wir möchten uns bei allen für die lieben Glückwünsche bedanken. 

Mit Bildern natürlich - da Elmar dabei war ist er auch auf den Bildern....  für Elmar 
Elmar auf dem 4. Bild sieht ziemlich nachdenklich aus.......


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vera44 wurde heute geehelicht*

Alles Gute Vera!


----------



## Vera44 (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vera44 wurde heute geehelicht*

Danke noch mal!

Eben zurück aus der Flitterwoche!


----------



## Digicat (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vera44 wurde heute geehelicht*

*Servus Vera & Werner

Nachträglich möchte ich Dir & Werner auch noch alles Gute zur Vermählung wünschen 

:hochzeit1

Ich hoffe Ihr habt schöne Flitterwochen erlebt 

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut​*


----------

